# Benefits of marginal plants on aquariums?



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope someone can help me...
I am wondering about the benefits of having partially emersed (marginal) plants, such as Iris and Elephant ears, on a planted aquarium. 

Are they good at producing oxygen or mostly good for removing ammonia/nitrates, or will they end up stealing nutrients from more 'useful' (in terms of water quality) plants??

Also, can Iris and Elephant ears grow submerged (24 in), or will they rot?

Regards, and thanks in advance!


----------

